# London mobile (home visit) bike mechanic recommendations please!



## damianw (Mar 11, 2007)

hello all

I am after the holy grail of bike mechanics... a nice man/ woman who, in return for cups of tea/ coffee/ whisky and pay, will come to my house and fettle my bikes with love and care to a really high standard. Someone who can appreciate the odd retrobike and also work with modern disc brakes and suspension. Someone who loves what they do.

Does such a person exist in London, and would they ever consider cycling south of the river to East Dulwich?

can you recommend anyone?

Cheers!

Damian


----------

